# New MTL device question - SMOK Novo 2



## Worskos (4/8/22)

Hello Everyone
Firstly, thank you to everyone who has helped me so far. You guys are very welcoming and patient 

So, at the moment I have a Vaporesso OSmall POD device.
I really like this setup, it's simple, easy and effective.
My only issue is the battery life - It's a 350mah
I'm in front of my laptop all day working so keeping it on charge is not a problem - The problem comes in when I am out for the day, it's definitely not gonna last an entire day and I don't want to shlep around a power bank.

So, I have been looking at the Smok Novo 2. It has an 800mah battery so I'm guessing that will solve this problem.
Does anyone have experience with this device? Any issues?

Also, the device comes with a 1.0ohm mesh coil and a 1.4ohm normal coil.
What is the mesh one used for? Also MTL?
The juice I am using is 50/50 PG/VG
I also have some 50mg nic salts.
Can I continue to use this juice with that 1.0ohm mesh?


Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (4/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Hello Everyone
> Firstly, thank you to everyone who has helped me so far. You guys are very welcoming and patient
> 
> So, at the moment I have a Vaporesso OSmall POD device.
> ...


Both coils are for MTL, they are just different designs, the mesh is, well mesh, and the other is a round wire coil, after trying both you will know which one you like and then obviously buy them, it's a preference thing. I like wire over mesh, I like heat in my vape. You can also use your juice with both those coils

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Worskos (4/8/22)

Munro31 said:


> Both coils are for MTL, they are just different designs, the mesh is, well mesh, and the other is a round wire coil, after trying both you will know which one you like and then obviously buy them, it's a preference thing. I like wire over mesh, I like heat in my vape. You can also use your juice with both those coils



Thank you for clearing that up
What kind of life span do you see with the pods?
Currently with this OSmall - I've been on the same pod for a week now with daily refills, sometimes twice a day and it's still going strong.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (4/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Thank you for clearing that up
> What kind of life span do you see with the pods?
> Currently with this OSmall - I've been on the same pod for a week now with daily refills, sometimes twice a day and it's still going strong.


It's very juice dependant , fruits usually keep the coil cleaner so you get longer life out of it, dessert and tobacco does the opposite, gunk it up and burns our quicker. Most coils these days are very good quality and last for a decent while

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (4/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Hello Everyone
> Firstly, thank you to everyone who has helped me so far. You guys are very welcoming and patient
> 
> So, at the moment I have a Vaporesso OSmall POD device.
> ...








Miso Pro Kit – Univapo







store.univapo.com





@vicTor might have more answers to questions you might have. 
This worked for me, I used it all day (well most of the day) on a single charge and the coils last quite long. Flavour is exceptional.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevinc1977 (4/8/22)

I was also looking at the novo2 a few months back. Sales guy recomended the vaporesso xros mini instead. I think it has a 1000mah battery. I carry 2 to work everyday and dont run out of battery. They were slightly cheaper than the novo aswell if i remember correctly. I use the one shot red pill juice in tnem and change the pods once a month. All in all happy with the xros.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (4/8/22)

You need a bigger battery @Worskos 
and two Vapes 
charge them both and go out for the day

if it was me I’d have another backup
and a backup for that backup

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (5/8/22)

Go here



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/univapo-miso-pro-transition-challenge.74484/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Worskos (5/8/22)

Silver said:


> You need a bigger battery @Worskos
> and two Vapes
> charge them both and go out for the day
> 
> ...



Thanks
Yeah, my plan is to have 2 - The Osmall and whichever one I get next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Worskos (9/8/22)

Kevinc1977 said:


> I was also looking at the novo2 a few months back. Sales guy recomended the vaporesso xros mini instead. I think it has a 1000mah battery. I carry 2 to work everyday and dont run out of battery. They were slightly cheaper than the novo aswell if i remember correctly. I use the one shot red pill juice in tnem and change the pods once a month. All in all happy with the xros.



Thanks
I see the XROS mini has 2 wattage outputs:
Power: 11W/16W

Which coil produces which output? Do you perhaps know?
0.8ohm XROS Mesh Pod
1.2ohm XROS Mesh Pod

What I guess I'm asking is does lower ohms means more power output?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> I see the XROS mini has 2 wattage outputs:
> Power: 11W/16W
> 
> ...



In this case, yes, lower resistance goes with higher power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevinc1977 (9/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> I see the XROS mini has 2 wattage outputs:
> Power: 11W/16W
> 
> ...


Really not sure about the power output, but the 1,2 (black) pod has a tighter draw which i preferred at first, felt like a real cigarette. Now i like the .8 (red) pod which is a slightly looser draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Worskos (10/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> In this case, yes, lower resistance goes with higher power.


Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Worskos (10/8/22)

Kevinc1977 said:


> Really not sure about the power output, but the 1,2 (black) pod has a tighter draw which i preferred at first, felt like a real cigarette. Now i like the .8 (red) pod which is a slightly looser draw.



Thank you
I'm beginning to lean more towards the XROS because of the bigger battery and top fill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevinc1977 (10/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Thank you
> I'm beginning to lean more towards the XROS because of the bigger battery and top fill


The filling system is really good and no leaking, just push the needle of the bottle through a rubber seal and when you remove the bottle it closes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Hello Everyone
> Firstly, thank you to everyone who has helped me so far. You guys are very welcoming and patient
> 
> So, at the moment I have a Vaporesso OSmall POD device.
> ...


Some interesting math for you ...
Assuming a Battery Voltage of 3.7Volts, and;
a Coil Resistance of 1 Ohm, with an average puff time of 3 seconds ...

For a 800mA/hr battery you would have;
((800*60*60)/((3.7/1)*1000))/3 = 259 puffs
and with a 350mA/hr battery you would have;
((350*60*60)/((3.7/1)*1000))/3 = 113 puffs

If you moved to a 1.4Ohm coil, then with a 800mA/hr battery you would have;
((800*60*60)/((3.7/1.4)*1000))/3 = 363 puffs
and with a 350mA/hr battery;
((350*60*60)/((3.7/1.4)*1000))/3 = 159 puffs

How many puffs a day do you have?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Worskos (5/9/22)

Hi Everyone
So I went and got the XROS Mini
I am extremely happy with it. 
Been using the same pod for over a week now and the juice is still clear, flavour is still on point and consistently provides a satisfying vape. 

With the OSmall, the juice would start turning brown after a few days, that's how I gauged that it was time to change the pod. 
I have been using the 0.8ohm pod with Red Pill juice (60PG). The guy at the vape shop said that he guarantees that this will leak. The only leaking I have come across is my Grandpa 
It draws very nicely, I've also being doing some RDTL pulls with it and it really performs well. 
Battery life is great. 

@Kevinc1977 - Thanks for this suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

